# Mozilla Adressbuch



## marcoX (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

gibt s eine Möglichkeit, beim Adressbuch von Mozilla (Karte für ...)
die Eingabefelder zu ändern?

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------

